# Huge's avatar choices



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Well I was going to let Huge off, but he is insisting on getting a new avatar, but since I am lazy, here are the two best options so far. I am going to put this up to a vote for a little while, the winning avatar will be Huge's for a month, I think that is what the agreement was.

So here you go:

Option 1: Max Hall Turnover
[attachment=1:3r45wsb7]Max Hall Turnover.jpg[/attachment:3r45wsb7]
Option 2: Quest Coin
[attachment=0:3r45wsb7]Quest Coin.jpg[/attachment:3r45wsb7]


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge29 likes coins.... *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Come on people lets get some votes going here. Where is that **** cheer leading banana, there it is. -*|*- *(())*


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

LOL, those are pretty dang funny! I will have to go with 1, but will it be legible when smaller?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> LOL, those are pretty dang funny! I will have to go with 1, but will it be legible when smaller?


Probably not, but oh well. :lol: We will let this poll run to next week then we will see what the winner is. I was looking for some funny ones, but there was a lot of angry hateful ones, it was hard to find clean ones.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I did find this ridiculous one;pregnant belly one
http://summit600.blogspot.com/
Of course, the same gal had this pic on her blog too; a whole lot bigger than mine  deer pic on the bottom of the page


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I did find this ridiculous one;pregnant belly one
> http://summit600.blogspot.com/
> Of course, the same gal had this pic on her blog too; a whole lot bigger than mine  deer pic on the bottom of the page


SO she roots for the UTES and has a bigger deer, you may need counsuling... :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Dang it! 

I'm sorry, Jahan. I didn't realize you'd already posted the turnover thing.  

The turnover avatar would be quite appropriate.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey huge, do you want me to donate my avatar to you?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Well Huge, it looks like a few people have voted and it is the Turnover avatar. Do you want me to make it into an avatar or are you going to?


----------

